# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  درس عبرت

## Kamran7

کارنامه اول مال خودمه

----------


## Kamran7



----------


## Kamran7

خب اگه به درصد ها توجه کنید خودتون همه چی رو متوجه میشید.
رفقا لطفا به این مزخرفاتی که بعضی معلمای کنکوری(منظورم معلمای دروس عمومی هست که میخوان درس خودشون رو مهم جلوه بدن) میگن توجه نکنید چون بعدا دودش توی چشم خودتون میره و پشیمانی هم سودی نداره.
یکی از مزخرفات اینه که عربی از دینی مهم تره(با وجود اینکه ضریب دینی از عربی بیشتره).معمولا هم از این استدلال استفاده میکنن که همه دینی رو خوب جواب میدن در نتیجه تفاوت توی عربی مشخص میشه.یه سری هم پا رو از این فراتر گذاشتن و یه چیز من دراوردی از خودشون در آوردن به اسم ضریب مخفی.
مورد بعدی هم اینه که درسای عمومی سرنوشت ساز هستن.این واقعا مزخرفه.اگه به کارنامه اول و دوم توجه کنید متوجه میشید که تفاوت درصد های من و کارنامه دوم در رروس اختصاصی فقط 6 تا سواله،اما رتبه کارنامه دوم نصف منه(با وجود اینکه من عملکردم توی دروس عمومی از کارنامه دوم بهتر بوده(به جز دینی) .
من این رو وظیفه خودم میدونستم که به بقیه بگم تا اشتباه من رو تکرار نکنن.
به احتمال زیاد هم باید سال بعد هم پشت کنکور بمونم.فقط به خاطر چند تا سوال.
در آخر هم به داوطلبای کنکوری توصیه میکنم که هشتاد درصد ساعت مطالعتون رو به دروس تخصصی اختصاص بدید.

----------


## thanks god

دقیقا ، حالا باقی کنکور هارو نمیدونم اما در کنکور ریاضی ، اختصاصی ها واقعا تاثیر بسیار زیادی دارند

من پارسال 10 هزار کنکور ریاضی شدم ، امسال 2900 کنکور انسانی ، از انسانی فقط اختصاصی رو توی 4 یا 5 ماه خوندم و عمومی رو فقط دینی رو خونده بودم ( چون حوصله سختی ریاضی و فیزیک و شیمی رو نداشتم انسانی کنکور دادم وگرنه ریاضی داوطلبینش کمتر و رشته هاش بهتره )

البته برای کنکور 1402 و سال های بعدش عمومی ها حذف میشه و تاثیر معدل قطعی میشه و داوطلب سعی کنه 20 رو بگیره بهتره ، مزیتش اینه برای گرفتن 20 فقط دوازدهم رو باید بخونه و زمان زیادی صرف دروس عمومی نمیشه

----------


## Kamran7

> دقیقا ، حالا باقی کنکور هارو نمیدونم اما در کنکور ریاضی ، اختصاصی ها واقعا تاثیر بسیار زیادی دارند
> 
> من پارسال 10 هزار کنکور ریاضی شدم ، امسال 2900 کنکور انسانی ، از انسانی فقط اختصاصی رو توی 4 یا 5 ماه خوندم و عمومی رو فقط دینی رو خونده بودم ( چون حوصله سختی ریاضی و فیزیک و شیمی رو نداشتم انسانی کنکور دادم وگرنه ریاضی داوطلبینش کمتر و رشته هاش بهتره )
> 
> البته برای کنکور 1402 و سال های بعدش عمومی ها حذف میشه و تاثیر معدل قطعی میشه و داوطلب سعی کنه 20 رو بگیره بهتره ، مزیتش اینه برای گرفتن 20 فقط دوازدهم رو باید بخونه و زمان زیادی صرف دروس عمومی نمیشه


ببخشید امکانش هست درصد هاتون رو بگید؟

----------


## Fatigue

درصد صفر تاثیر  خیلیبدی تو تراز و رتبه میذاره کاش شیمیو خالی نمیذاشتی

----------


## thanks god

> ببخشید امکانش هست درصد هاتون رو بگید؟


چشم

فارسی : 32

عربی : 21

معارف : 70

زبان : 10

ریاضی : 47

اقتصاد : 64

عربی تخصصی : 12

تاریخ جغرافی و علوم و فنون جفتش  : 0

علوم اجتماعی : 75

فلسفه منطق : 33

روانشناسی : 86

----------


## Kamran7

> درصد صفر تاثیر  خیلیبدی تو تراز و رتبه میذاره کاش شیمیو خالی نمیذاشتی


شایدم حق با شما باشه ولی من اینطور فک نمیکنم
معنی حرف شما اینه که به فرض اگه شیمی رو 3.3 میزدم(یه سوال رو درست جواب میدادم) تاثیرش از اینکه ریاضی رو 4 درصد میزدم (دوتا سوال رو درست جواب میدادم) بیشتر بود

----------


## Kamran7

> چشم
> 
> فارسی : 32
> 
> عربی : 21
> 
> معارف : 70
> 
> زبان : 10
> ...


ببخشید 2900 کشوری شدید؟

----------


## thanks god

> ببخشید 2900 کشورز شدید؟


ن باو 2900 کشور میشدم اینجا بودم :Yahoo (4):  منطقه

----------


## Kamran7

> ن باو 2900 کشور میشدم اینجا بودم منطقه


کشوری چند شدید؟

----------


## Kamran7

منم میخوام سال بعد کنکور انسانی بدم
شما چه توصیه‌ای بهم میکنید

----------


## thanks god

> کشوری چند شدید؟


8500

----------


## thanks god

> منم میخوام سال بعد کنکور انسانی بدم
> شما چه توصیه‌ای بهم میکنید


والا من اواخر پشیمون شدم و گفتم کاش کنکور ریاضی رو میدادم تا اینکه خداروشکر در جلسه کنکور دیدم سوالات خوب و استاندارد طراحی شده

ریسکش زیاده ، توانایی خودتون رو بسنجید

ببینید آیا حفظیات خوبی دارید یا محاسبات خوب

من خودم متنفر شده بودم از شیمی
از ریاضی و فیزیک هم بدم میومد و از کلاس نهم انتخاب غلطی کردم

اما خداروشکر ریاضی کنکور انسانی سطحش متوسط رو به پایینه ، یعنی با تلاش اندکی میشه درصد خوبی کسب کرد و چون بچه های انسانی ریاضی رو نمیزنن یا منفی میزنن یا خیلی پایین میزنن ، نقطه قوت خوبیه

برای روانشناسی و حفظیات اقتصاد و جامعه شناسی و جغرافی و تاریخ همون کتاب درسی کفایت میکنه اما برای ریاضی و ادبیات اختصاصی و عربی کتاب کمک درسی باید تهیه بشه ، برای مسائل اقتصاد هم تست های کنکور چند سال اخیر کفایت میکنه یا لقمه طلایی اقتصاد مهروماه یا یک جزوه مسائل اقتصاد ( البته اقتصاد امسال میگن خیلی فرق کرده و خودت بیشتر تحقیق کن )

اما امسال تاثیر معدل قطعیه و هیچی معلوم نیست ، ب نظرم امسال ریسک بزرگیه و اگه میتونید همون ریاضی رو بخونید ، همچنین تعداد داوطلبینش تقریبا نصف کنکور انسانی هست و اگه سوالات مناسب طراحی بشه ، میشه درصد مطلوبی رو کسب کرد.



انشاالله پیروز و موفق باشید ♥♥♥♥♥

----------


## Kamran7

> والا من اواخر پشیمون شدم و گفتم کاش کنکور ریاضی رو میدادم تا اینکه خداروشکر در جلسه کنکور دیدم سوالات خوب و استاندارد طراحی شده
> 
> ریسکش زیاده ، توانایی خودتون رو بسنجید
> 
> ببینید آیا حفظیات خوبی دارید یا محاسبات خوب
> 
> من خودم متنفر شده بودم از شیمی
> از ریاضی و فیزیک هم بدم میومد و از کلاس نهم انتخاب غلطی کردم
> 
> ...


ممنون که وقت گذاشتید

----------


## thanks god

خواهش ♥

ضمنا اگه هدفتون فرهنگیان یا شهید رجایی هست امسال به احتمال بسیار زیاد قبولید

ماشالا رتبه خوبی کسب کردید

همچنین مهندسی دانشگاه های معتبر قبول میشید

انشاالله همین امسال به هدفتون برسید ♥

----------


## Kamran7

> خواهش ♥
> 
> ضمنا اگه هدفتون فرهنگیان یا شهید رجایی هست امسال به احتمال بسیار زیاد قبولید
> 
> ماشالا رتبه خوبی کسب کردید
> 
> همچنین مهندسی دانشگاه های معتبر قبول میشید
> 
> انشاالله همین امسال به هدفتون برسید ♥


بعید میدونم قبول بشم
ممنون شما هم موفق باشید

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> خب اگه به درصد ها توجه کنید خودتون همه چی رو متوجه میشید.
> رفقا لطفا به این مزخرفاتی که بعضی معلمای کنکوری(منظورم معلمای دروس عمومی هست که میخوان درس خودشون رو مهم جلوه بدن) میگن توجه نکنید چون بعدا دودش توی چشم خودتون میره و پشیمانی هم سودی نداره.
> یکی از مزخرفات اینه که عربی از دینی مهم تره(با وجود اینکه ضریب دینی از عربی بیشتره).معمولا هم از این استدلال استفاده میکنن که همه دینی رو خوب جواب میدن در نتیجه تفاوت توی عربی مشخص میشه.یه سری هم پا رو از این فراتر گذاشتن و یه چیز من دراوردی از خودشون در آوردن به اسم ضریب مخفی.
> *مورد بعدی هم اینه که درسای عمومی سرنوشت ساز هستن.این واقعا مزخرفه*.اگه به کارنامه اول و دوم توجه کنید متوجه میشید که تفاوت درصد های من و کارنامه دوم در رروس اختصاصی فقط 6 تا سواله،اما رتبه کارنامه دوم نصف منه(با وجود اینکه من عملکردم توی دروس عمومی از کارنامه دوم بهتر بوده(به جز دینی) .
> من این رو وظیفه خودم میدونستم که به بقیه بگم تا اشتباه من رو تکرار نکنن.
> به احتمال زیاد هم باید سال بعد هم پشت کنکور بمونم.فقط به خاطر چند تا سوال.
> در آخر هم به داوطلبای کنکوری توصیه میکنم که هشتاد درصد ساعت مطالعتون رو به دروس تخصصی اختصاص بدید.


هرچند دروس عمومی دیگه از کنکور حذف شدن و خب بحث دراینمورد منطقی نیست
ولی حداقل درمورد کنکورهای گذشته که دروس عمومی هم داخلشون بوده...

حرف هاتون و منطق هاتون بنظرم درست نیست ... کارنامه هایی هم که قرار دادید تحلیلی که ازشون کردید و نتیجه گیری هاتون بازم بنظرم درست نیست 
همچنین شما درصدهایی که توی دروس عمومی کسب کردید درصدهای بالایی هم نیستن که بخواید بگید عمومی بالا زدم... اگه باز حداقل رنج عمومی تون میانگین بالای 70 یا حداقل بالای 60 بود باز یه چیزی...

اینکه میگن دروس عمومی سرنوشت سازن به هیچ عنوان معنیش این نیست که یکی بیاد اختصاصی هاش رو خراب کنه عمومی بالا بزنه (که شما اونم نزدی) بعدش انتظار داشته باشه رتبه اش خوب بیاد
اینکه میگفتن دروس عمومی سرنوشت سازن بشدت حرف درستی بوده و منظور اینکه برای افرادی که ممکنه لب مرزی بشن یا درصدهای اختصاصی شون متوسط باشه اگه دروس عمومی شون میانگین درصد بالایی بزنن کلی روی رتبه شون جهش ایجاد میکنه

خودم هم سر کنکور اولم دقیقا حسش کردم و به چشمم دیدم
درصدهای اختصاصیم متوسط شده بودن و عمومی هام پایین بود و رتبه ام شد حدود 3700 درحالی که اگه همون سال عمومی رو درست و به اندازه مطالعه کرده بودم و کار کرده بودم و درصدهام رو توی عمومی بالا کشیده بودم همون سال رتبه ام میتونست برای قبولی رشته های پر متقاضی کفاف بده و قبول بشم و برم


شما نه درصدهای دروس اختصاصی تون متوسط و لب مرزی هست و نه درصدهای دروس عمومی تون بالاست پس کلا منطق و نتیجه گیری تون از بیخ غلطه
کاملا هم حرف درستی  میزدن که دروس عمومی سرنوشت ساز بودن...

----------

